# bike rack trunk lid style on X



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

after buying my new downhill bike. it doesnt fit into the X
so ive decided to buy a bike rack. I dont want to pay over 300 for the trailer hitch and bike rack attachment. so ive decided to go with the trunk mount ones. the one that sit on the bumper and hook onto the trunk. after goin to a local bike shop, ive come into this problem
no company makes a trunk mount bike rack for the X. 

so my question to you Xtrail owners out there what do u guys have and or use?

model numbers and pics would be awsome too

thanx in advance


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

TjC said:


> after buying my new downhill bike. it doesnt fit into the X
> so ive decided to buy a bike rack. I dont want to pay over 300 for the trailer hitch and bike rack attachment. so ive decided to go with the trunk mount ones. the one that sit on the bumper and hook onto the trunk. after goin to a local bike shop, ive come into this problem
> no company makes a trunk mount bike rack for the X.
> 
> ...


I'm using the Sportrack from Canadian tire that fits into the 1.25" receiver hitch.
It works good, and got a tilt feature so you can still open the rear hatch. I got it on sale for $119. It holds 4 bikes.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a Thule system, but have recently bought the Sport Rack as mentioned by Xtrailguy. I recently bought a new all mountain bike and the disk brake would not fit pass my fork mount rack. I didn't want to buy another bike attachement (as I have 3 now) and the adaptor you can get for my style of rack adds a couple more inches of lift for me to get it on the roof. Thus the hitch mount was for me (I already had the hitch though).

Greg


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

ok how many bikes did u fit onto the trunk and what type of bike?
i have a 41.3 lbs down hill bike and i might be carrying about 2 or 3 of thme
would the trunk lid be strong enough or the bmper mount ones be straong enough??


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Not sure the weights of my bikes, but right now I put my Norco Bushpilot, my wifes full size mountainbike (non-aluminum older 18speed) and my kids bike on it. It does fine..wobbles a little when you hit bumps, but there is a small bit of play where it slides into the hitch.
It is designed to hold 4 bikes.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

but thats the hitch style rack

im talkin about the trunk lid ones


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I bought and installed my hitch last weekend. The next day I saw and bought a used Thule 935 Expressway.

Now it works like a charm.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I use one that is for sale by Halfords here in the UK, it was cheep and fits on the tail gate using straps and holds 1-2 bikes. 
The down sides are you can't open the tail gate with the bike rack on and you can un-clip the rack with the bikes attached even with the car locked so is not very secure against theft.
On the up side, it was cheep and once the bikes are installed, it doesn't move around too much and you can still tow a trailer
I travelled 170 miles with two bikes on AND towing a trailer with no problems.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

now would it damamge the trunk lid in any way?

i just bought a sport rack 3 bike carrier
well see how well it works tomro lol


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

works awsome but dented my rear bumper


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine has huge soft pads and sits mainly on the rear window so no damage, If I get a chance I will try and take a picture off it and post it for all to see


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

TjC said:


> works awsome but dented my rear bumper


What do you mean by "dented my rear bumper"? Just out of curiosity, is it the SportRack 3-Bike SUV & Van Trunk Rack Carrier (Product #40-1027-6) from Canadian Tire the one you got? Can u show us a picture of the dent? I just bought the one mentioned here but want to make sure it won't damage the exterior. I was concerned about the glass but as per other users there is nothing to worry about, read here:
TBN Bulletin Boards >> TBN General Discussion >> Trunk Rack Carrier question!


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

I have tried trunk mount bike carriers on and off for years and I decided that I really dislike them. No matter how careful I was I always eventually did some type of damage. Bikes are held too close to the vehicle. It is possible to minimize damage by being very very careful but that involves wrapping the pedals and sharp edges in foam or some other material. I also found that I needed to stop the vehicle frequently to check that nothing shifted. 

The first upgrade to my x-trail was a trailer hitch into which my old Swagman bike rack will fit. The hitch was about $325 installed. I think the 3-bike rack sells new for about $125. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Shit, that's $450 right there. If I could also use the hitch in winter to carry my snowboard then I would think about installing it but as someone mentioned before, just to carry bikes is not worth it but that's just my though. Ive used trunk mount bike carriers before but in my 1993 Pontiac Gran Am with great result but the structure of the Xtrail it's just different (and of course, new) so I just don't want to risk it. Anyway, I'll install mine and will take some pictures for others to see.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

after i removed the rack there was a dip in the bumper prolly the size of and chalk board ereaser but since its been really hot in vancouver the dip popoped out


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

So, there is no dent anymore?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

hot weather just brought the dent out


----------

